# ¿Cómo buscar librería de conector usb tipo B en altium y de un lcd 16x2?



## percarr (Ago 26, 2013)

si altium no tuviera las librerias de componentes usados en mi diseño como bajar de internet.
desde ya gracias ...


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 26, 2013)

Altium si tiene, busca en la libreria AMP Serial Bus o baja la libreria de la misma Web o has el modelo que no es dificil solo necesitas la hoja de datos del conector con la medidas exactas.
Saludos.


----------



## percarr (Ago 26, 2013)

gracias por la ayuda compañero


----------



## percarr (Ago 27, 2013)

hola ByAxel; soy nuevo en el foro y tambien con el ALTIUM; pude solucionar las dudas que tenia de  las librerias USB  y LCD ahora me falta implementar un teclado matricial 4x4 si lo sabes te  voya agradecer la informacion.


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola.
Actualmente no tengo el modelo del teclado y depende, ya que no se si el teclado lo vas a hacer con 16 pulsadores (push button) o es un teclado modular/menbrana.
Busca en el foro que hay temas que tratan de las librerias. Y sugiero que aprendas a crear componentes con Altium o el Youtube que no es nada dificil, solo basta con tener las medidas del componente a mano y practicar un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## percarr (Sep 4, 2013)

hola estimado amigo ByAxel; retomando de nuevo despues de tener muchos inconvenientes  logre instalar el altium 13.3.4. necesito una guia ya que  soy muy nuevocon el altium y no encuentro en  ninguna libreria  un conector jack para alimentacion. veo que tenes  mas experiencia en el tema.  desde ya  gracias.
saludos cordiales


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola.
Revisa este curso sobre Altium , no le prestes mucha atención a la versión que de una a otro apenas y cambia un poco.
Sobre la libreria, puedes usar la opción "Search" para que busques un componente por su tipo o descripción. La búsqueda la realiza sobre toda la libreria sin necesidad de estar revisando una por una.
Altium Designer 13 librerias.
Saludos.


----------



## percarr (Sep 4, 2013)

Gracias por responder y por tu aporte que me seran muy util. 
Saludos cordiales


----------

